# Anyone recovered from blank mind / no thoughts



## Nordmaster (May 9, 2013)

Did anyone of you ever recover from the blank mind / no thoughts and no emotions symptom. I'm having it now for almost one year, I tried several medicaments, but none of them seemed to help. Just 4 weeks ago i started with Lamictal, now on 100mg, but I still feel no difference.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I've noticed that how blank my mind is in relation to how actively I use it. When I start to pursue goals, exercise, find motivation and excitement, do things...basically not having a slothful lifestyle, it goes away and thoughts flow and my mind feels a lot quicker. When nothing's going on it'll go into a sort of hibernation.


----------



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

The blank mind is probably the worse symptoms I get. It make you feel totally disorganized, you feel empty, things have no meanings, you get no pleasure out of anything. It is true that when you engage actively into something, it does get a little bit better, but it is still far from 100% in my case. It is also hard to engage into something when you feel like this. Hell when it is really bad I am having trouble following a movie. Not because of my intellect, simply because of apathy/disinterest. It is very hard to be interested in anything with the blank mind.

The blank mind for me is part of DP and no emotions. If you get a rush of emotions, the blank mind lift so does the DP. To me, I view this as a form of defense mechanism to protect me from feeling bad emotions. Find what you are scared of and what you don't allow yourself to feel and accept it. Now, in this case, since you are basically emotionnally blind it must be very hard for you to do any introspective work on yourself. This is why in this case, I value the use of psychedelics. Many people have had success on this board with either ayahuasca or Iboga. Such drugs can allow yourself to temporarly break those defense mechanism and see and feel what your mind don't want you to. But you must ask yourself if you are really ready for that. Also isolation does not help at all. Even if it is hard to socialize, do it as much as possible. Also try to be active all the time and try to form meaningful relationship, not artificial one. Exercise can help also.


----------

